# Terry Copp  Cinderella Army



## observor 69 (30 Nov 2006)

Cinderella Army : The Canadians in Northwest Europe, 1944-1945 

I saw Mr.Copp's latest book in Chapters today, just in time for Xmas giving. A quick look told me it was up to Terry Copp's usual professional standards. One of Canada's most knowledgeable military historians.
See more info here:  http://tinyurl.com/sjg45


----------



## 3rd Herd (14 Dec 2006)

The book as stated above is up to his excellent standards and just about all of his books are worth picking up. I just finished it and it is quite a good read. Makes C P Stacey's various work a little more humanized. Also if you enjoyed his/their writting( I believe there is a team effort now on the Coops with a book about Falsise written by Shelia which is quite good) try Ken Touts, A Fine Night For Tanks which gives a very good read about the first nights of Operation Totalize and is very complementary to Simmonds and Cerear despite being written by an Englishman. Maybe those holding PhD's are finally realizing how to communicate to the masses and not bore each other to death. No offense Journeyman.

VP


----------

